# MBA UOWD or UOW



## ausa (Jan 29, 2013)

I am working in Dubai and currently studying part time MBA from University of Wollongong in Dubai. Recently i got my 190 PR visa approved. I have the option to transfer my MBA from UOWD to University of Wollongong in Australia. Now I m confused either to complete my MBA here in Dubai or in Australia. my question, is it really worth Completing MBA in Australia can increase my chances of getting job in Australia ? . any advise will be highly appreciated


----------



## stuadams (Feb 4, 2013)

I find it interesting that UoW has a campus in Dubai. Is the student population mostly aussie ex pats?


----------



## sankarbt (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi fr

I'm also from Abu dhabi. 
Can you tell me uwod is having week end classes for mba. And can I have any points to help for my migration points assessments? Presently having 55 points. ( age 30, Engg degree 15, experience 10). Pl help. 

Sankar...


----------



## ausa (Jan 29, 2013)

sankarbt said:


> Hi fr
> 
> I'm also from Abu dhabi.
> Can you tell me uwod is having week end classes for mba. And can I have any points to help for my migration points assessments? Presently having 55 points. ( age 30, Engg degree 15, experience 10). Pl help.
> ...


Hi Sankar 
No they have classes on weekday evenings only. Now weekend program. But i have seen students coming from Abu Dhabi for Classes.. 1 evening class per week per subject does not make it so difficult 
Regarding ur points u can go for state sponsporship and will get 5 marks. so total 60 will make u qualify for the visa application. Regarding UOW Dubai MBA you will get no marks as Master and Bachelor have same marks as per new marks and since you are studying in MBA , you will not get australian study marks 
hope this will help


----------



## ausa (Jan 29, 2013)

stuadams said:


> I find it interesting that UoW has a campus in Dubai. Is the student population mostly aussie ex pats?


UOW Dubai campus is very old, and one of the oldest western university in middle east. student population are mostly from Arab and Asian expats working in UAE and also doing MBA as part time. I have rarely seen any aussie student at UOW dubai Campus.


----------

